# طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

*
السلام عليكم 

اليوم موعدنا مع احد الطرق العجيبة لانتاج الكهرباء 

طريقة سهلة ويمكن تكليف اخد الفنيين لعملها لانها سهلة جدا
فهى بسيطة وسهلة وتعتمد على تحويل الطاقة الكهربية الى قدرة حركية ييمثل فى سرعة وقوة اندفاع الماء 
واللتى تزداد عند اصطدامها بالتربينة المائية وتولد كهرباء اكثر من من تلك اللتى تدير المحرك
وبعد ثانية واحدة من ادارة المحرك يمكن فصل الكهرباء الخارجية لتعتمد على الكهرباء المنتجة من التربية والاستفادة من باقى الكهرباء للانارة وخلافة

المطلوب 1= مضخة مياة تعطى ضغط للماء عالى اكثر من 65 لتر بالدقيقة

2= عدد 2 بكرة حدافة = يمكن استخدام البكر الموجود فى غسالات الملابس الاوتوماتيك يباع كقطع غيار 

3= معالق كبيرة لاستقبال الماء لادارى التربينة 

4= بكرة صغيرة وسير للتشغيل للتركيب على المولد الكهربي
5= مولد للكهرباء 
6= اكس للتركيبالبكر عليه

7= الواح من الخشب والمعدن لعمل صندوق وحوض التشغيل

الان شاهد الفلم 

الرابط له هنا 
Selfrunning free energy machine
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qhwQt1...eature=related

* *بعض الصور 

1= صورة مضخة الماء المستخدمة بالتجربة







2= صورة الماء بعد تشغيل المضخة 






3= صورة بكرة التربينة 
المخصصة لاستقبال الماء وتحويله الى حركة 






4= سورة البكرة الثانية والمخصصة لنفل الحركة الى بكرة مولد الكهرباء






5= 
صورة مولد الكهرباء 










وجارى رفع الباقى*​

*

*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

*تابع الصور

6= صورة الجهاز يعمل وهنا لمبة مضاءة بالضافة الى تشغيل المضخة








7= صورة الجهاز بالكامل اثناء تشغيله







8= صورة المولد بعد الانتهاء من التجربة








9= صورة مضخة الماء المستخدمة 






10= صورة بكرة نفل الحركة للمولد الكهربي








تمت بحمد الله تعالى*​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

*رابط لفلم يوضح تاثير الجاذبية الارضية على مضخة الماء اللتى تدور بلا توقف

اسم الفلم

Water Motor runs on water fuel free energy overunity




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1_ht0E...e=channel_page*​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

*Self Running 900 Watt Fuelless Electrical Generator!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fR3v...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fR3v...eature=related*​


----------



## mnci (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على عروض الفيديو
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 يناير 2009)

mnci قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على عروض الفيديو
> http://carsnology.blogspot.com





شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور ايها المحترف


----------



## مهندس النهضة (31 يناير 2009)

رائع الى الأمام


----------



## maherelabd (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على هذه العروض الجميلة
وهذا اللنك لكتاب رائع جدا يتحدث عن جميع الاجهزة التى تم اختراعها حتى الان للحصول على طاقة بدون تكلفة

http://www.4shared.com/file/82124817/a2126a21/Free_energy_book.html?s=1

عسى ان ينفعنا الله واياكم به
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يرجى اعادة تحميل الصور


----------



## agronomist (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

من خصائص الطاقة انها لا تولد من العدم
ولا تفني
اذن يجب ادخال طاقة للجهاز بأستمرار لكي يتم الاستفادة منها بصورة مختلفة
وبما ان الطاقة الداخلة تساوي الطاقة الخارجة
اذن لا يمكن عمل مثل هذا الجهاز
سلام


----------



## سلام هاشم (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للفكرة ولكنها غير عملية وليست قابلة للتطبيق لو كانت كذلك لوضعنا مضخات كبيرة على السدود المائية لأعادة المياه المصروفة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية لأستخامها مرة اخرى للتوليد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

bryar قال:


> شكرا للفكرة ولكنها غير عملية وليست قابلة للتطبيق لو كانت كذلك لوضعنا مضخات كبيرة على السدود المائية لأعادة المياه المصروفة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية لأستخامها مرة اخرى للتوليد


بل العكس تماما 

هناك بعض الدول تعتمد على توليد الطاقة الكهربية برفع الماء وتوليد الكهرباء اثناء نزلة 

راجعوا حسابات العجلة الجاذبية الارضية ويتجدون صحه ذالك


----------



## رشيد الديزل (12 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع شيق ولكن اخي العزيز الطريقه هذه غير مجديه ولكن توجد طريق اخرى قد تكون مشابه للفكره هذه ولكن ذات مردود اقتصادي وسوفا اشرحها في وقتاً لاحق وشكرك على جهدك وبارك الله فيك ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ذوق رفيع في التعليق، تسلم.*​


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود العظيم وياريت اعادة رفع الصور مع تحياتي وشكرآ:20:


----------



## حكيم عمر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكراً أخي مبتدئ لينوكس على جهدك

و لكنني أقترح عليك إعادة حساباتك جيداً فمبدأ مصونية الطاقة من البديهيات

في الهندسة و تجاوزه يعتبر كفر في مصطلحات الهندسة

أرجو أن تتقبل مروري.... وشكراً


----------



## الطاقه البديله (2 ديسمبر 2009)

agronomist قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من خصائص الطاقة انها لا تولد من العدم
> ولا تفني
> ...





bryar قال:


> شكرا للفكرة ولكنها غير عملية وليست قابلة للتطبيق لو كانت كذلك لوضعنا مضخات كبيرة على السدود المائية لأعادة المياه المصروفة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية لأستخامها مرة اخرى للتوليد



هل انتم تعيشون معنا على كوكب الأرض، أم أنكم قادمون من كوكب أخر؟
أم أنكم من قبائل الواء واء وتسترون أنفسكم بأوراق الشجر وجلد الحيوانات؟
أم أنكم من الجهل بحيث لا تعرفون الدنيا حولكم؟

الم تسمعوا من قبل عن السد العالى فى مصر ومولدات الكهرباء الموجوده به والعديد من السدود حول العالم.
كفاية جهل وجهلاء وارحمونا من تعليقاتكم التى إن كانت تنم عن شئ فإنما تنم عن تخلف وجهل.


----------



## د حسين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*لماذا الخداع*

ببساطة يمكن استنتاج ان العضو الجديد الطاقة البديلة هو نفسه فجر الصباح واتخذ هذه الحيلة للدخول متخفيا وراء هذا الاسم الجديد ليدافع عن فكرة محرك دائم الحركة بدليل انه جديد وهذه مشاركته الأولى كما هو واضح من ملفه ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل ويمتلك نفس الطريقة الهجومية على باقي أفرعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ....
.. إلعب غيرها يا ذكي ؟؟؟؟
أما توليد الكهرباء من السد العالي فذاك أمر مختلف ... حيث أن الله عز وجل هو الذي رفع المياه الى السماء وانزلها مطرا ثم انهارا ونحن استفدنا من سقوطها ...فهل تستطيع ان ترفع المياه بعد السد الى ما قبله ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tanji12 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

> * ببساطة يمكن استنتاج ان العضو الجديد الطاقة البديلة هو نفسه فجر الصباح واتخذ هذه الحيلة للدخول متخفيا وراء هذا الاسم الجديد ليدافع عن فكرة محرك دائم الحركة بدليل انه جديد وهذه مشاركته الأولى كما هو واضح من ملفه ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل ويمتلك نفس الطريقة الهجومية على باقي أفرعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ....
> .. إلعب غيرها يا ذكي ؟؟؟؟
> أما توليد الكهرباء من السد العالي فذاك أمر مختلف ... حيث أن الله عز وجل هو الذي رفع المياه الى السماء وانزلها مطرا ثم انهارا ونحن استفدنا من سقوطها ...فهل تستطيع ان ترفع المياه بعد السد الى ما قبله ؟؟؟؟؟​*​


jazaka allaho khiayran ya akh fajralsabah faminka nata3allam


----------



## الطاقه البديله (3 ديسمبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> ببساطة يمكن استنتاج ان العضو الجديد الطاقة البديلة هو نفسه فجر الصباح واتخذ هذه الحيلة للدخول متخفيا وراء هذا الاسم الجديد ليدافع عن فكرة محرك دائم الحركة بدليل انه جديد وهذه مشاركته الأولى كما هو واضح من ملفه ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل ويمتلك نفس الطريقة الهجومية على باقي أفرعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ....
> .. إلعب غيرها يا ذكي ؟؟؟؟
> أما توليد الكهرباء من السد العالي فذاك أمر مختلف ... حيث أن الله عز وجل هو الذي رفع المياه الى السماء وانزلها مطرا ثم انهارا ونحن استفدنا من سقوطها ...فهل تستطيع ان ترفع المياه بعد السد الى ما قبله ؟؟؟؟؟​


عزيزى / د. حسين

هو نفسه فجر الصباح
- لست أدرى عمن تتحدث، فهل لمجرد أننى عضو جديد أصبح من المهاجمين السابقين بأى شكل من الأشكال .... على كل حال هذا منتدى فنى متخصص ويمكنهم معرفة هل انا نفس الشخص السابق الذى أشرت اليه أم لا؟ من خلال ال - ip - وبالتالى فالحديث فى ذلك الأمر لا طائل منه.
ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل
أعتقد أنك تقصد (يجيد) ..... الإقتباس والنسخ والقص واللصق ليست حكراً على هذا المنتدى وليست من المقومات الفريدة التى تميز منتدى عن أخر فجميع المنتديات لها نفس الخاصية والمقومات.
 
*على كل حال هناك إلتباس فى الموضوع عندى، لأن حديثى بالكامل كان يدور حول توليد الكهرباء من قوة إندفاع المياه، أما عن المواتير ذاتيه الحركه فهذا أمر ليست لدى الخلفية الكافية عنه للتحاور فيه بشكل علمى سواء بالنفى أو بالإثبات ولكن الفيلم الذى عرض يعطى إنطباع معين لدى لا أستطيع أن أجزم به مالم يتأكد ذلك لدى بشكل عملى.
وفى النهاية أعتذر عن أى إساءة غير متعمده للإخوان ويعلم الله أن الدافع وراء ذلك هو أننى رأيت حوارات غير منطقية فى هذا الموضوع (الطاقة الحرة على وجه العموم) ومهاجمين ليس لديهم دليل نفى مقنع يدحض ما نراه من وقائع مصوره، وأما الحديث عن نظريات الطاقه وما الى ذلك ، فتلك مجرد نظريات قابلة للتغيير بفعل الإكتشافات وأعتقد أنك لا تخالفنى فى هذا الرأى، ولعل فى تكنولوجيا النانو ما سوف يدحض نظريات علمية كثيرة ويحدث طفرة علمية لم يسبق لها مثيل (هذا إن سمح لها بالظهور على أرض الواقع بشكل فعال ولم يوؤدها عبدة المال) لذا أنصح الإخوان بالقراءة فى هذا الموضوع فهو قد فاق حدود الخيال العلمى.
وأشكر لكم تحاوركم البناء، ولا يفوتنى أن أشكر صاحب الموضوع على ما بذله من جهد ليس له منه إلا الدعاء (وكفى بذلك من أجر).
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 ديسمبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> ببساطة يمكن استنتاج ان العضو الجديد الطاقة البديلة هو نفسه فجر الصباح واتخذ هذه الحيلة للدخول متخفيا وراء هذا الاسم الجديد ليدافع عن فكرة محرك دائم الحركة بدليل انه جديد وهذه مشاركته الأولى كما هو واضح من ملفه ولكنه يجدي استعمال مقومات هذا المنتدى بالاقتباس والنقل ويمتلك نفس الطريقة الهجومية على باقي أفرعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ....
> .. إلعب غيرها يا ذكي ؟؟؟؟
> أما توليد الكهرباء من السد العالي فذاك أمر مختلف ... حيث أن الله عز وجل هو الذي رفع المياه الى السماء وانزلها مطرا ثم انهارا ونحن استفدنا من سقوطها ...فهل تستطيع ان ترفع المياه بعد السد الى ما قبله ؟؟؟؟؟​


ترك هذا للمشرفين ولتعلموا ان هناك من همه السخرية منى ومن كل من يتمسك بالطاقة الحرة البديلة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

للتوضيح .. فأن الأخ Fagrelsabah ليس هو الطاقة البديلة.. 
فهذا في بلد والآخر في بلد ثاني.
وأرجو الإلتزام بمنهجية التحاور .. وادبيات النقاش ..

وفقكم الله.


----------



## الطاقه البديله (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم / د.حسين
نعم انت أخى فى الله ... أعتقد ومن آداب الحوار وبعد أن أكدت الإدارة أننى لست نفس الشخص الأستاذ الفاضل / فجر الصباح(وأكن له أيضا كل إحترام وتقدير) أن تتقدم بإعتذار عن الإساءة التى وجهتها لكلانا.
وإننى لأتعجب من هذا الإصرار العجيب فى التحدى لفكرة الطاقة من الهيدروجين بهذه الطريقه وكأن العلم توقف عند هذا الحد، ومن الغريب أن نجد أن المناهضين لتلك الأفكار إناس على درجة عالية من العلم (أو نحسبهم كذلك).

على كل حال واقع الحال يؤكد أن المحاولات ماضية فى سبيلها ولن توقفها تلك العجرفة العلمية ( ولاأقصدك شخصيا ويعلم الله ذلك) والعلم ماضٍ وفى نهاية المطاف وكما ذكر المولى عز وجل "وما أويتيم من العلم إلا قليلا).
وتدبر معى أخى الكريم معانى تلك الآيه
"وظن أهلها أنهم عليها قادرون ....... " ألا ترى معى أن العلم سيصل الى درجة تصيب الإنسان بالغرور من فرط تقدمه وستجعله يعتقد أنه أصبح قادراً على تسير الحياة بما يترائى له، ومع ذلك تأتى الآية الكريمه "وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا".
أفسحوا المجال للعقول العربية حتى تلحق بالركب ولا تهاجموا كل ناشط يخدم العرب والمسلمين ويغار.
وإسمح لى أخى الكريم
كل من يهاجم تلك الدعوة بلا نقاش علمى مقنع يوازى ما نراه من أدله قاطعه على صدق تلك التجارب فهو إما لا يبغى للعرب الخير (ومعروف من هم هؤلاء الذين لا يبغون لنا الخير) أو إنسان جاهل ( ومرة أخرى لا أقصد شخصكم الكريم بذلك على الإطلاق).

أخى الكريم / فجر الصباح
أعذرنى فأنا جديد على المنتدى ولم تسنح لى الفرصة الكافية للإطلاع على كافة موضوعاتك، ومع ذلك فمن القليل الذى قرأته لك ومن غيرتك على المسلمين والعرب أؤكد لك أنه وبمشيئة الرحمن ستأتى جهودك بثمارها شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى ومسيرة العلم لا تتوقف عند الصغائر، وأحتسب عملك عند المولى عز وجل فهو ناصرك ومعينك بإذن الله. وأرجوا ... ومرة أخرى أقول لك أرجوا أن تترفع عن صغائر الأمور (الغير مهينه طبعا) ودع المكابرين لحال سبيلهم وأمض فى طريقك فكلنا نتعلم مما تعرضه من موضوعات وعلى الأقل فنحن نكتسب ثقافة جديدة توضح لنا رؤية العالم من حولنا، وأعلم أخى الكريم أن أعداؤنا كثرة كما أِشار بذلك رسولنا الكريم فنحن فى زمن الغثاء ندعوا الله العفو والعافية لنا من هذا الزمان وأن يرزقنى وإياك حسن الخاتمه ورضا الله، والجنه وحشرة مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء.

إمض فى طريقك فالكثيرين من حولك، حتى يقضى الله أمراً كان مفعولا.


----------



## saifalshalchy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## سعيد كروم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
الطاقه البديله وهو ده الكلام الي لازم كلنا نقوله وليه نحارب كل مجتهد حتي لو كان غلط فممكن بعض هذه الافكار تفيد احدنا او يقوم بتطويرها او اصلاح الخلل الموجود فيها لأن كل واحد منا ربنا كرمه بموهبه او ملكه مختلفه عن غيره وفي النهايه احنا بنكمل بعض فياريت نضع ايدينا في ايدي بعض حتي نصل لما وصل اليه اجدادنا مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

سعيد كروم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي
> الطاقه البديله وهو ده الكلام الي لازم كلنا نقوله وليه نحارب كل مجتهد حتي لو كان غلط فممكن بعض هذه الافكار تفيد احدنا او يقوم بتطويرها او اصلاح الخلل الموجود فيها لأن كل واحد منا ربنا كرمه بموهبه او ملكه مختلفه عن غيره وفي النهايه احنا بنكمل بعض فياريت نضع ايدينا في ايدي بعض حتي نصل لما وصل اليه اجدادنا مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


 
الأخ سعيد كروم ..

اشكرك على التنويه والتبليغ.. 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.


----------

